# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بیاین لطفا:دانشگاه ازاد بدون کنکور

## Erfan17

سلام خسته نباشید عزیزان
لطفا اگر کسی در مورد انتخاب رشتشون و نحو گزینش دانشگاها اطلاعاتی داره بگه ممنون میشم
و اینکه تا کی فرصت برای ثبت نام دارم؟؟

----------


## Erfan17

دوستان لطفا کمکم کنید

----------

